# Stick Insects eggs,adults, littleones Pic.



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi 
I have attached a pic.
I do not have a clue what the Stick Insects we have, it would be cool if someone knows lol... What I do know we have to many!!. My Husband started with 2 years ago given to him by daughters school. We have since given 1000's to schools etc. My Husband has to get rid of eggs when he cleans the cage also he lets some out in the summer but there always seems to be 100's left. I can't pick them up myself and get freaked out when I see stick insects that have escaped climbing my walls at home..

If anyone wants some or would like some eggs in the post please feel free to contact me.. postage free, Stick Insects , eggs free... lol

samantha


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

The photo is of an adult Indian stick insect (Carausius morosus). This is the most commonly kept type of stick insect. They do best on privet leaves and can also eat brmable (blackberry) leaves and rose leaves. Indian stick insect are all female and lay eggs which hatch into more females. The book _"Keeping Stick Insects"_ by Dorothy Floyd tells you all about them and describes other types too.
You can buy this book from *Small-Life Supplies for insect cages, stick insects, butterflies, giant snails and food. *for around a tenner.


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Acrophylla for the reply and info.. I didn't have a clue what they were all I know is that seem to triple daily.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

You have Indian stickies. I started with 6 and for 5 years of generation after generation!!


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

My Hubby really feels bad but he doesn't know what to do as there is too many!!. He always has loads but this time you can't see the floor of the cage because of all the little one's and the rest of cage is covered with bigger one's and there's 1000's of eggs.... He feels bad putting them out side now it's winter.

I can't go near them, when some escape I freak out much to my hubby's enjoyment:

samantha


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I was the same! We got so completely overrun with them that my grandparents took on loads 5 massive cages worth!) and so did my aunty. I don't think the council had to worry about cutting the hedge in the local park for years lol. It was so bad my gran started growing her own privit bush just to keep them in food!!


----------



## Markb1977 (May 24, 2012)

Hi are you still giving away stick insects? ours died and my boys are heartbroken lol

cheers
Mark


----------



## JMilton (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi I am looking for some stick insects for my kids if you have any spare we would be very grateful


----------



## Sam12345 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes please!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi there, can I have some please if you have any spare? Used to have these as a kid. Thanks! I have privet in the garden.


----------



## glochi (Dec 11, 2012)

i want some!!!! x:smile:


----------



## jacksjungle420 (Jan 14, 2013)

do you have any eggs left?


----------



## Christian32 (Mar 28, 2013)

It is really difficult to understand what type of insect is it... May be you should check on Google and talk to some insect specialist. Hope you will get great help from then then please share it here for us.

View more


----------



## Chl0e (Jan 13, 2014)

I would be interested but how would u get them to me?


----------



## Aquamarine666 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi I was wondering if you had any spare stick insects? I'm in need of some desperately and I've had no hope in finding any what so ever  it would be great if you could help me out, thanks x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

sammieanne111 said:


> Hi
> I have attached a pic.
> I do not have a clue what the Stick Insects we have, it would be cool if someone knows lol... What I do know we have to many!!. My Husband started with 2 years ago given to him by daughters school. We have since given 1000's to schools etc. My Husband has to get rid of eggs when he cleans the cage also he lets some out in the summer but there always seems to be 100's left. I can't pick them up myself and get freaked out when I see stick insects that have escaped climbing my walls at home..
> 
> ...


Are you serious? I would love some - If I PM you with address etc - I'll happily pay postage.

You should be more brutal with the millions of eggs - our neighbour used to burn them. SHe gave us half a dozen stick insects years ago when the kids were little, but we never seemed to have any babies. Maybe I'm just a bad stick insect mother.


----------



## Tdavies (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Samantha do you still have stick insect eggs thank you tracy


----------



## Tuesdee (May 28, 2018)

Hi Sammie, are your stick insects still up for giving away I would like a good few if that’s ok because I really am interested in hatching these little beauties. I will get a vivarium for my bedroom and I will give eggs to other people. I love stick insects.


----------



## AnneMarie Thomson (Jan 3, 2020)

sammieanne111 said:


> Hi
> I have attached a pic.
> I do not have a clue what the Stick Insects we have, it would be cool if someone knows lol... What I do know we have to many!!. My Husband started with 2 years ago given to him by daughters school. We have since given 1000's to schools etc. My Husband has to get rid of eggs when he cleans the cage also he lets some out in the summer but there always seems to be 100's left. I can't pick them up myself and get freaked out when I see stick insects that have escaped climbing my walls at home..
> 
> ...


They are Indian Stick Insects. They do not need a male to reproduce. You could collect the eggs and put them in freezer to dispose of them quickly.


----------

